# Tune and Gas



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a 2016 Cruze Premier. I bought it new and have 99% put Schell Premium fuel in it since purchasing it. I only had it for about two weeks before I added a Trifecta Performance Tune. 

I have a friend and he and his family own a operate a fuel supply business in our town. I live in a rural area and because I recently bought a portable generator I started thinking about getting a 275 gallon tank with a pump on it and have it at my home for fuel supply for the generator and for my other two vehicles. I talked to him about it and he said he would supply the 275 tank, and I would need to order the pump with an automatic handle so it would cut off when the tank was full.

I have the pump ordered and he is bringing the tank in about a week.

They only sell two grades of gas this way. Regular and what they call marine gas (non ethanol) and the marine gas is labeled as 90 octane. They said it usually tests out a little higher than 90 and is usually 91 or even a little over that. 

I have always burned regular unleaded in my other two vehicles. The marine gas is about 50 to 60 cents a gallon more than the regular gas.

I am pretty sure I am going with the marine gas because of the generator and mowers etc. I will also burn this in at least my other two vehicles.

The question is since Trifecta recommends premium fuel in a tuned vehicle, how do you think the 90 octane will run in my Cruze? I actually filled it up at their business with it today to see how it runs, but haven't driven it much since.

Thanks


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You can ask Trifecta, but the ethanol free fuel is always awesome. I'd recommend asking for a tune adjustment, paying if necessary, for 90 octane.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm assuming this is not a diesel, but you put it in the diesel forum


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

@obermd can you do a move?


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

neile300c said:


> I'm assuming this is not a diesel, but you put it in the diesel forum


No, it's not. My bad, sorry.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to the Gen 2 Powertrain sub-forum.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd give it a try on the 90 octane E0. Like Eric said though, you may need to do some data logging so Trifecta can adjust your tune.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

obermd said:


> Moved to the Gen 2 Powertrain sub-forum.


Thank you sir, wasn't paying good attention.


obermd said:


> I'd give it a try on the 90 octane E0. Like Eric said though, you may need to do some data logging so Trifecta can adjust your tune.


I have a message in to Trifecta.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

It should be fine 1 point of octane shouldn't be that big of a swing to do damage to anything, tho i am no fuel specialist and the computer should compensate a bit if its knocking ( pull some timing) I'm not sure were you are located but i live in a tourist town with 10+ marinas in a 50 km range that are all supplied by the shell station my dad works at. what shell Canada classifies there marine fuel as is 91 octane v-power same as the premium we get at the pumps for our vehicles.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

cedingtopn said:


> It should be fine 1 point of octane shouldn't be that big of a swing to do damage to anything, tho i am no fuel specialist and the computer should compensate a bit if its knocking ( pull some timing) I'm not sure were you are located but i live in a tourist town with 10+ marinas in a 50 km range that are all supplied by the shell station my dad works at. what shell Canada classifies there marine fuel as is 91 octane v-power same as the premium we get at the pumps for our vehicles.


Thanks, I live in NE Florida and our premium is 93 octane.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

cedingtopn said:


> It should be fine 1 point of octane shouldn't be that big of a swing to do damage to anything, tho i am no fuel specialist and the computer should compensate a bit if its knocking ( pull some timing) I'm not sure were you are located but i live in a tourist town with 10+ marinas in a 50 km range that are all supplied by the shell station my dad works at. what shell Canada classifies there marine fuel as is 91 octane v-power same as the premium we get at the pumps for our vehicles.


The one point of octane isn't the huge change, it's the one point of octane combined with the ethanol free.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

oh is there ethanol in your premium? i was not aware of that i apologize that's a whole new can of worms when ethanol is involved lol


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have a Trifecta tune on my Gen 1 Eco and living in Cincinnati, with the cooler weather seems to work well with 89 octane. When I change octanes from 89 to 93, i notice it can take a tank or 2 to get to optimum performance. During the summer months, I definitely find the 93/premium tends to run better and give a little more "umph".


----------

